# Where to buy rhinestones, templates, transfer paper



## beccaboo

I own an embroidery business and am just starting to offer rhinestone shirts as well. Where is the best place to purchase 1. korean rhinestones 2. pre-made rhinestone templates, 3. transfer paper. 4. wholesale pre-made rhinestone designs. 

I'd love to buy some wholesale stock designs. But, I'd like to be able to add a custom name to the shirt as well. 

I don't want to purchase software, cutter, etc. 

I appreciate any info you have. I've read through a ton of the posts on here and a lot of them are full of information. But, outdated. So, I"d love some current contacts.

Thanks!


----------



## scuba_steve2699

I use Matt at therhinestoneworld.com - good products and great service along with tons of videos to help learn the process.


----------



## 2STRONG

I agree I get most my stuff from Matt. 

Also Synergy17 has some


----------



## Leg cramps

Id post your outsourcing in the referals and reccomendations section.There are many different designers/wholesalers that could give you quotes.As far as rhinestones,I still purchase mine from shineart.Being in the embroidery business I would contact Sandy Mcc (forum member)She might be just the right business contact for you.


----------



## bek416

Does this Matt require a set up fee for each design? Minimum order? I'm looking for someone to do any number of transfers (starting with just 1) and with no set up fee..


----------



## DivineBling

bek416 said:


> Does this Matt require a set up fee for each design? Minimum order? I'm looking for someone to do any number of transfers (starting with just 1) and with no set up fee..


If you're wanting a custom design created and made into a transfer or template, there will be a set up fee from pretty much anyone especially if you're asking for one transfer.

Besides the cost of template material for one transfer, it takes time to create a rhinestone design.


----------



## bek416

Stephanie,

I guess then, I am asking where to find it the cheapest --- there is a man local to me who is finding and sourcing his work in China and making BANK. He sends the design to someone who makes it into an acceptable transfer file, then sends that to China and they make his design. I just have to order 12 of them which is a little tricky since I may not need that many of any particular design.. I'm liking what I'm seeing with the start up pack from The Rhinestone World website......


----------



## Hartz

Try Colman and Company, you earn points on every purchase, then you can redeem the points for money of on future purchase. They do not have a minimum order either. 

DTG Supplies | Colman and Company


----------



## NeedleLittleHelp

BIG NEWS:
Kevin @ Easy Stone Templates is the BEST!
He does custom work, and also has great price on supplies!!
I have him at the top of my computer as FAVORITES BAR


----------



## MarStephenson761

Thanks! But of course, we don't sell predone designs or templates, ONLY transfer paper, rhinestones and decal material. 

We do have some great customers though, that own CAMS machines, etc. you could look on our site for success stories and find someone you like...


----------



## beenbranded

I was in your position and I tried the cutter and stone method. Now I use Rhinestone Transfers & Custom Rhinestone Transfers. 

They do free pdf proofs of any design you send and I think their piece price is very reasonable. You can purchase 1-100+. They also have a decent selection of stock transfers. And they are located in Fl so turn around is reasonable

I also like that I can show the client a pdf proof without having the item in hand. I snip the proof and email it as an attachment. And their work comes back exactly as they showed it in the proof.


----------



## BML Builder

beenbranded said:


> I was in your position and I tried the cutter and stone method. Now I use Rhinestone Transfers & Custom Rhinestone Transfers. /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Great site! Thanks so much!!


----------



## sttbtch

Bling art USA sells templates you can download and also they will cut and ship you templates. So you can make your own names ready on the spot

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## LuckyTShirtCo

Hi, we are selling our business and some of these items are the rhinestone templates I purchased from The Rhinestone World as well as a ton of unused rhinestones. I can send you pictures and will sell them below what TRW is selling them for just so I can get rid of them. Let me know if you are interested.

Thank you, Andrea Rodgers


----------



## StoneNinja

i use Nayana USA, High Quality Heat-Transfer Supplier for pre made rhinestone designs. only thing is, they have a minimum of 12 per design. They are wholesale prices so the prices are very cheap.


----------



## Manzanitafarms

"i use Nayana USA, High Quality Heat-Transfer Supplier for pre made rhinestone designs. only thing is, they have a minimum of 12 per design. They are wholesale prices so the prices are very cheap."

And their rhinestone transfers are CHEAP as in missing backings and the transfers just fall apart.

I have a large box filled with well over 200 useless transfers that Nayana made for me that have stones that have fallen off.

Avoid Nayana


----------



## StoneNinja

Manzanitafarms said:


> "i use Nayana USA, High Quality Heat-Transfer Supplier for pre made rhinestone designs. only thing is, they have a minimum of 12 per design. They are wholesale prices so the prices are very cheap."
> 
> And their rhinestone transfers are CHEAP as in missing backings and the transfers just fall apart.
> 
> I have a large box filled with well over 200 useless transfers that Nayana made for me that have stones that have fallen off.
> 
> Avoid Nayana


are you following me? ive never had a problem with them or shineart.... and im sure plenty of people also had a good experience with them as well.


----------



## EricDeem

The Rhinestone World - They are located in Bradenton Florida and are really sharp about the industry and products.


----------



## blingoutyourdiva

We have used several stores in the past--Proworld, and SK Houston are two. We mostly make out own now, but those are also good wholesale stores to check.


----------



## GaBuddy

Digital Art Solutions is where we get our rhinestones.
Great quality and pricing.


----------



## gotshirts2ink

TRW is great. I have bought alot of transfers from pro world


----------

